# Das neue C&C spielt im Tiberium-Universum. Gut für Sie?



## Administrator (26. April 2006)

*Das neue C&C spielt im Tiberium-Universum. Gut für Sie?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## babajager (26. April 2006)

*AW: Das neue C&C spielt im Tiberium-Universum. Gut für Sie?*

Wundert mich das ergebniss, Alarstufe rot ist für mich die beste C&C Folge und ich wahr mir sicher das das die meisten auch so Sehen.


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (26. April 2006)

*AW: Das neue C&C spielt im Tiberium-Universum. Gut für Sie?*



			
				babajager am 26.04.2006 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wundert mich das ergebniss, Alarstufe rot ist für mich die beste C&C Folge und ich wahr mir sicher das das die meisten auch so Sehen.



Mich wundert dieses Ergebnis aus ein bisschen :-o Ich hätte eher gedacht dass es ungefähr ausgeglichen ist, also 50/50. Ist aber wirklich interessant, dass die meisten auf das Tiberium-Universums stehen. 

Mir ist es eigentlich egal, finde beides gut


----------



## Klon1234 (26. April 2006)

*AW: Das neue C&C spielt im Tiberium-Universum. Gut für Sie?*

Ich finde es ein bisschen schade, dass es nicht Alarmstufe Rot 3 geworden ist! Aber vielleicht kommt das ja irgendwann auch mal und bis dahin spiel ich halt RA2 oder eben das neue C&C im Tiberium Universum!

Mfg. Klon1234


----------



## memphis76 (26. April 2006)

*AW: Das neue C&C spielt im Tiberium-Universum. Gut für Sie?*

Ich freue mich ebenfalls am meisten über das Tiberium-Universum. Wie ich schon in nem anderen Thread irgendwo geschrieben habe, gehört für ein richtiges C&C für mich dazu ...
1) Tiberium
2) GDI
3) NOD (Kane)
So ein Spiel wie C&C Generäle ist zwar ein schönes RTS, da kommt bei mir allerdings nicht das wirkliche C&C-Flair auf. Dieses ist aus meiner Sicht nach Tiberium Sun (Add-On Feuersturm) verloren gegangen ...


----------



## Ganymed17 (26. April 2006)

*AW: Das neue C&C spielt im Tiberium-Universum. Gut für Sie?*



			
				Night_Wolf_2100 am 26.04.2006 14:12 schrieb:
			
		

> babajager am 26.04.2006 14:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ich finds voll passend, der Tiberiumkonflikt ist ja auch die eigentliche C&C Story der Rest ist eher schnell mal aufm Klo ausgedacht worden ...


----------



## Night_Wolf_2100 (26. April 2006)

*AW: Das neue C&C spielt im Tiberium-Universum. Gut für Sie?*



			
				Ganymed17 am 26.04.2006 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finds voll passend, der Tiberiumkonflikt ist ja auch die eigentliche C&C Story der Rest ist eher schnell mal aufm Klo ausgedacht worden ...



"Red Alert" war ja im eigentlichen Sinne kein Command&Conquer 
Außerdem war dort ja nie die Story das wichtigste, sondern diese total übedrehten Videos


----------



## firewalker2k (26. April 2006)

*AW: Das neue C&C spielt im Tiberium-Universum. Gut für Sie?*



			
				Klon1234 am 26.04.2006 14:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es ein bisschen schade, dass es nicht Alarmstufe Rot 3 geworden ist! Aber vielleicht kommt das ja irgendwann auch mal und bis dahin spiel ich halt RA2 oder eben das neue C&C im Tiberium Universum!
> 
> Mfg. Klon1234



History von CnC war Tiberium, Alarmstufe, Tiberium, Alarmstufe. Wieso sollte nun nochmal Alarmstufe vor Tiberium kommen?


----------



## GenZero (27. April 2006)

*AW: Das neue C&C spielt im Tiberium-Universum. Gut für Sie?*



			
				firewalker2k am 26.04.2006 14:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Klon1234 am 26.04.2006 14:15 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weil C&C Renegade im Tiberium-Universum gespielt hat


----------



## MICHI123 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Das neue C&C spielt im Tiberium-Universum. Gut für Sie?*

kA, hab die ersten teile nie gespielt, aber gut für mich ist, dass man was davon gehört hat, dass heisst die verörrentlichung nimmt langsam reale formen an


----------



## firewalker2k (27. April 2006)

*AW: Das neue C&C spielt im Tiberium-Universum. Gut für Sie?*



			
				GenZero am 27.04.2006 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> firewalker2k am 26.04.2006 14:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann kam halt mit Generals noch ein Nicht-Tiberium und dann kommt wieder Tiberium


----------



## crackajack (28. April 2006)

*AW: Das neue C&C spielt im Tiberium-Universum. Gut für Sie?*

Wieder eine Umfrage wo für mich keine Antwortmöglichkeit passt.  

[x] Tangiert mich peripher, denn ich habe noch nie C&C gespielt, noch habe ich vor das in Zukunft zu ändern. (genauso Act of War, Earth XXXX)

Außerdem fehlt:
[ ] mir sind alle drei recht, Hauptsache C&C  
[ ] Super, denn außer C&C Generals ist mir alles aus dem C&C Universum recht
[ ] Super, denn außer C&C AR ist mir alles aus dem C&C Universum recht
[ ] Nein, gerade C&C T mag ich von den Dreien nicht.


----------



## Markus_Wollny (28. April 2006)

*AW: Das neue C&C spielt im Tiberium-Universum. Gut für Sie?*



			
				crackajack am 28.04.2006 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder eine Umfrage wo für mich keine Antwortmöglichkeit passt.
> 
> [x] Tangiert mich peripher, denn ich habe noch nie C&C gespielt, noch habe ich vor das in Zukunft zu ändern. (genauso Act of War, Earth XXXX)
> 
> ...



Noch ein paar:
[ ] Wo geht's hier nach Wuppertal?
[ ] Ich möchte einen Keks.

Bitte: Quickpolls sind kleine Umfragen, bei denen man eben ein paar Optionen aussuchen muss. Das erhebt niemals  irgendeinen Anspruch auf eine vollständige Abbildung der Wirklichkeit (TM). Wenn Du mit diesen Ergebnissen irgendetwas anstellen möchtest, was von grundlegender Bedeutung für das Überleben der Menschheit ist, dann haben wir, fürchte ich, ein Problem...


----------



## crackajack (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Das neue C&C spielt im Tiberium-Universum. Gut für Sie?*



			
				Markus_Wollny am 28.04.2006 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch ein paar:
> [ ] Wo geht's hier nach Wuppertal?
> [ ] Ich möchte einen Keks.


au ja, das wären die ultimativen Antworten  (auch wenn sie überhaupt nicht passen  )


> Bitte: Quickpolls sind kleine Umfragen, bei denen man eben ein paar Optionen aussuchen muss. Das erhebt niemals  irgendeinen Anspruch auf eine vollständige Abbildung der Wirklichkeit (TM).


Für was macht ihr dann die Dinger?

Mich zipft es nur an, wenn ihr Kunden anstatt per ordentlich ausgearbeiteten Antwortmöglichkeiten in einer Poll befragt und stattdessen per Extended Edition (PC Games Ausgabe 06/2006 - Meinungen) oder Vollversionloser DVD-Version des Magizins (Vollversion? Wo?) direkt testet, wie weit ihr gehen könnt, dadurch immer mal wieder Stammkäufer vergrault und nur an Gelegenheitskäufer denkt.


> Wenn Du mit diesen Ergebnissen irgendetwas anstellen möchtest, was von grundlegender Bedeutung für das Überleben der Menschheit ist, dann haben wir, fürchte ich, ein Problem...


[x]Jo, voll super, ich werde die menschliche Spezies per Quickpolls vor der bevorstehenden Apokalypse retten....


----------



## Master-Sandro (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Das neue C&C spielt im Tiberium-Universum. Gut für Sie?*

Hm ich bin mal gespannt was das wird. Mir persönlich hat auch immer die Tiberium Reihe besser gefallen,obwohl ich beide sehr mag.
Generals hat mir von allen C&C Teilen am wenigsten gefallen. 
Ich hoffe sehr, das wieder so geniale Videosequenzen dabei sind wie in den alten Teilen, welche sehr zur Atmosphäre beigetragen haben und motiviert haben weiter zu spielen(welche bei Generals ja leider nicht dabei waren -.-), was ich jedoch bezweifle da ja die meisten von Westwood nicht mehr dabei sind.
"Kane lebt im Tode ! "


----------



## Restless27 (11. August 2006)

*AW: Das neue C&C spielt im Tiberium-Universum. Gut für Sie?*



			
				crackajack am 28.04.2006 10:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder eine Umfrage wo für mich keine Antwortmöglichkeit passt.
> 
> [x] Tangiert mich peripher, denn ich habe noch nie C&C gespielt, noch habe ich vor das in Zukunft zu ändern. (genauso Act of War, Earth XXXX)
> 
> ...







Wie bist du denn drauf?!?   
Wie ich aus deinen "eigenen" Umfrageantworten entnehmen kann stehst du nicht wirklich auf solche Spiele. OK, jedem seine Meinung.
Aber wieso dann die Arbeit machen und sich an diesem Quikpoll beteiligen und seinen Senf dazu geben?
Dich interessierts nicht, dann hald dich doch einfach aus dieser Art von Forum raus und poste lieber bei Adventures oder was weiß ich denn wo!
Anstatt wirklich interessierte hier mit so einem Bullshit zu belasten.
Amen


----------



## Jimknopf15 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Das neue C&C spielt im Tiberium-Universum. Gut für Sie?*



			
				Master-Sandro am 04.07.2006 01:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm ich bin mal gespannt was das wird. Mir persönlich hat auch immer die Tiberium Reihe besser gefallen,obwohl ich beide sehr mag.
> Generals hat mir von allen C&C Teilen am wenigsten gefallen.
> Ich hoffe sehr, das wieder so geniale Videosequenzen dabei sind wie in den alten Teilen, welche sehr zur Atmosphäre beigetragen haben und motiviert haben weiter zu spielen(welche bei Generals ja leider nicht dabei waren -.-), was ich jedoch bezweifle da ja die meisten von Westwood nicht mehr dabei sind.
> "Kane lebt im Tode ! "


^
mhh informier dich mal ordentlich auf cnchq.de. es gibt videos, mammutpanzer, den stealth tank und alles was man sich als cnc-fan so wünscht!

ps.: auch ich fand generals kacke     
kein cnc-flair und so (am schlimmsten: die zwischensequenzen in spielgrafik 
3x    )


----------

